# Office Fish Tank - suggestions?



## Clayborg (Jan 4, 2011)

I am planning on adding a fish tank (around 30 gallons +-) to my office. I currently have a 90 gallon African Hap set up at home so wanted to try something different. Initially I was thinking of making it a Mbuna tank. I am looking for fish that are visually appealing, have character and would be fine in a smaller tank. 

Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Dwarf cichlids!!  blue rams or apistogrammas would do great In a 30. I'd say either 2 pairs of rams or a trio of apistos (1m 2f), plus 12 or so tetras and some otos/cories.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Shell dwellers, with rainbowfish.


----------



## Clayborg (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestions thus far. I am researching all suggestions provided so please keep them coming.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

BelieveInBlue said:


> Dwarf cichlids!!  blue rams or apistogrammas would do great In a 30. I'd say either 2 pairs of rams or a trio of apistos (1m 2f), plus 12 or so tetras and some otos/cories.


I agree with this, but u need a well maintained and established tank for rams, other than that, rams are very nice . & i like the Cory's a lot, very active in a group. and the African dwarf frogs are cool. and depends on what you like, do you want a few bigger fish or a bunch of smaller ones ? as for tank if you don't already have one i suggest a long tank i recently got a 40g long & i love the length and look. Hope that helps Cheers


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Mbuna all the way! ,Great color, tough as nails so they wont stress if in high traffic location.

Mbuna in a smaller tank can be tricky normally easiest too crowed them too disperse aggression. but I'd still try for 48" tank , even a 40 it's not much more volume bu the footprint helps. 

If i were doing a office display I'd shoot for a 55 Mbuna, a Simple Mbuna tank can be stunning maybe 1.4 Demasoni, 2.4 yellow lab's and a mound of smooth river stone, nice fine sand of whatever color you like. Should make for an outstanding display. 

Of course you'd have many other options but those species remain on the smaller side, have flashy colors in BOTH genders, and both are fairly common fish. IN that mix i'd also stick a solo male Koyaga Flameback, those 2 Mbuna species should leave a vic alone, and it would give you one VERY nice red fish too contrast the blue's and yellows . 

Just a suggestion,


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

mbuna really need a 55gal +, I would go with either of the other 2 suggestions


----------



## 1077 (Sep 30, 2011)

40 gal breeder low tech planted tank.
Keyhole cichlids, chili Rasboras,pygmy cory's.
If water is hard,, perhaps some rainbows, or live bearer's.


----------



## Clayborg (Jan 4, 2011)

I am limited to the size of the tank as this will be for my office, not the entire office. I will likely have to stick with a 29 gallon. I plan on over filtering it but the issue becomes more of footprint that filtration.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Footprint wise you'll be fine with dwarf cichlids. BC's water tends to be very soft, which is perfect for the SA dwarves. I'd do a decently planted tank, with anubias/java fern tied to drift wood, some cryptocoryne, dwarf vals, water sprite/wysteria, etc since an you can't be at your office all the time, so low light and easy plants would be best. I'd also make sure the heater is bigger than what you'd need, to prevent accidents which you can't fix because you won't be there. As far as stocking list goes, I'd say something like:
3 apistos (1m 2f) or 2 pairs of rams
10-15 tetras (cardinals, rummy nose, lemon, black phantom all have nice strikely colouration)
6-8 corydoras
4-6 otocinclus

That would make for some nice movement, as well as colour, and the dwarf cichlids would provide some interaction between the fish and the aquarist.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

BelieveInBlue said:


> BC's water tends to be very soft, which is perfect for the SA dwarves.


I think you meant the GVRD. Up north and in the interior, the water is liquid rock.


----------



## Clayborg (Jan 4, 2011)

BelieveInBlue said:


> Footprint wise you'll be fine with dwarf cichlids. BC's water tends to be very soft, which is perfect for the SA dwarves. I'd do a decently planted tank, with anubias/java fern tied to drift wood, some cryptocoryne, dwarf vals, water sprite/wysteria, etc since an you can't be at your office all the time, so low light and easy plants would be best. I'd also make sure the heater is bigger than what you'd need, to prevent accidents which you can't fix because you won't be there. As far as stocking list goes, I'd say something like:
> 3 apistos (1m 2f) or 2 pairs of rams
> 10-15 tetras (cardinals, rummy nose, lemon, black phantom all have nice strikely colouration)
> 6-8 corydoras
> ...


I have never kept live plants before. It may be a simple as the right substrate and plants but I wouldn't know. If has a quick link to recommended "tips for beginners" in this area I would be interested in it. Otherwise I will just google it and see what I can find.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't have a link, but some of the easier (and low/medium light) plants are:
water wisteria
water sprite
cryptocoryne
valisneria
echinodorus
java fern
java moss
anubias
note: java fern and anubias prefer to be attached to drift wood or rocks.
Tips... well I'm not a plant expert, but I think smaller grained gravel or sand would be better, that and the proper lighting and you should be good to go....


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Two useful sites you might wanna look up for your plant questions are www.tropica.com or www.plantgeek.net Some other 'plant ethusiasts' here can add a few more i bet


----------

